# HELP -- billing for adminsitration of intranasal narcan



## mhartley (Feb 11, 2016)

Hello,

I am working on a claim where one of our Walk-In clinics administered narcan to a heroin overdose victim.  I am not able to find any help in how were are to bill for this.  HCPCS code J2310 is for injection method, but our patient received it via intranasal.  I reached out to our HIM department, but they only bill when it is given via IM or IV.  Would we want to use the unlisted drug code (J3490), but then how would we bill for the administration of the med?  Would we use T1503?

Any and all help is greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
Missy


----------

